# idea for my 76gal



## Theguy (May 28, 2004)

this is an idea for my tank (ugly drawing i know but i did it fast) i guess i will need a co2 thing (cant remember name) but i wanted your feedback on this (OPINIONS / IDEAS / INFO are all WANTED and APPRECIATED) it will have a total of 14 plants (all hard to kill type / low light): 1 medium nana, 5 java fern, 5 java moss, and 3 narrowleaf java ferns. what kind of lights (i will dim them but what suggestions) ect.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I don't think that you are in need of Co2 for these kind of plants and setup.I suggest you to add a great amount of light with photosynthetic tubes (i use hagen's 'Flora Glo'),and add in a weekly basis furtilizer (such as Seachem Flourish).

Goodluck with your planted tank.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sounds like you have a good idea for a planted tank. I wouldn't go over board with the light though, especially with java ferns and moss. All the plants listed need only moderate to low lighting and with a 75 gal tank, I am sure a single 40w full-spectrum plant bulb would be sufficient, but you could do a double 40 watt bulb hood if you so desire but I don't think that would be necessary for the plants you have listed. I agree also with Jim that you won't need a CO2 system as well. I also noticed that you drew the anubias nana as being rather tall. The nana is more of a foreground plant and won't be too tall. But still a good choice, they are one of my favorite among the anubias.


----------



## Theguy (May 28, 2004)

thx for the input, as soon as i get the money this tank will be setup (gotta get paid first lol) then i will get pics (could be a while though) but as soon as i can finish it you all will have pics )


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

pretty nice plan u got there


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Since you only have java fern and anubias, I think one 30-40W light strip will be enough: you can even dimm it, if you want.

I use one 36W plant strip on my 52" long 80 gallon tank (at times dimmed, currently not because some plants provide shaded area's), and even though most plants died over time, java fern and different anubias species continued to prosper.


----------

